# Foreigner taking a CPR/EMT-B course?



## emtnoob02 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hello.

I'm an international student on a F-1 visa. I'm also a senior in high school.

I was wondering if I could take the CPR and EMT-B as a foreigner. Is this possible? I heard I have to volunteer to finish the course, which I would love to, but can I volunteer with a foreign citizenship? (I don't want a paid job)

Also, is CPR certification needed to take an EMT-B in New Jersey?

Thank you!


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Jan 5, 2014)

I would suggest that you contact the state of New Jersey for those questions.

http://www.state.nj.us/health/ems/


----------



## medicdan (Jan 5, 2014)

emtnoob02 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm an international student on a F-1 visa. I'm also a senior in high school.
> 
> ...



In general, it's not an issue at all for international students to take an EMT course. In order to obtain state certification, you may be asked for a social security number, but there is usually a workaround. 
Whether it's incorporated in your class, or not, you should be able to volunteer or ride with a service, that shouldn't be an issue as well.
As was said above, the best resource to answer these questions is the state EMS office, or a local EMT course and their staff. 

Good luck!


----------



## NJEMT95 (Jan 5, 2014)

For NJ, you need to have healthcare provider CPR certification before starting the course. If you join a volunteer squad, they will cover the cost of your training through the state EMS training fund. However, most squads will want a 1-2 year commitment from you.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 6, 2014)

An F1 will cover an EMT course. You may be able to work and or volunteer with it. Otherwise you will only be able to do the school required shifts. Lookin to opt ( optional paid training) or cpt ( curricular paid training) status on your F1. You may qualify. 
I had an F1 when I went to university for nursing . I was able to do an EMT/EMT-I course and work as an EMT-I with cpt status on my F1. Once it ran out I was not even allowed to volunteer. The US government feels that you are paid in "experience" as a volunteer.


----------



## emtnoob02 (Jan 6, 2014)

Thanks for the answers everyone. It's been a great help!


----------



## emtnoob02 (Jan 6, 2014)

@Medic Tim

Just one question. Does a biology major count as opt or cpt for EMT? I feel like the field is somewhat related to EMS, but at the same time, they're different.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 6, 2014)

emtnoob02 said:


> @Medic Tim
> 
> Just one question. Does a biology major count as opt or cpt for EMT? I feel like the field is somewhat related to EMS, but at the same time, they're different.




That is something to ask an immigration officer ( be careful and research on your own before taking the word of the officer, it has been my experience that a lot of the officers are not familiar with these types of things as they are so infrequently used) or your registrar.
I know of a few people who changed their minor to emergency management or something similar. They were taking some ba in arts /humanities.


----------



## Gastudent (Jan 6, 2014)

emtnoob02 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm an international student on a F-1 visa. I'm also a senior in high school.
> 
> ...



Don't know to much about visas, but one of the smartest people in my AEMT class was a guy from Haiti. Like I said I am not sure about his visa status, but if he could do it I am sure you can.


----------

